# rehome Thai blue beauty (snake)



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello All,

I've got an adult male Taiwanese blue beauty I am looking to rehome to a good owner - he is free.

This is a beautiful and well cared pet - not a breeder. I simply do not have the room to upgrade him to the enclosure size he needs. He is about 6 and a half ft - it's a long, slender species.

Message me if you are interested or would like more details.

I am located in Richmond, Virginia

Sean


----------



## calebagb92 (Feb 21, 2014)

hello im quite interested been lookin for one for a while now. if its still available


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

sorry my friend but he has found a good home


----------

